# Long............XII (12 Gallon/High Tech) Updated 3/04/16



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

nice, another 12 gallon tank journal!:thumbsup:


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

*Process Photos:*

Pictures of the process: Newest to Oldest

My Neptune Apex arrived!!








Background Painting- Complete








Background Painting-In Progress








New dosing containers showed up!








Got my new regulator and co2 tank hooked up.








Painted light brackets to match the legs and handles.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

*Emersed Setup*

I am unable to start this tank because I will be moving to a temporary location while my wife and I are looking for a home. I don't want to start the tank until I have a permanent place for it. This is why I started the emersed setup below. 


Updated Picture: (6/9/15) As always, please pm me if you see something you are interested in. 









Progress of my project:

Setup:










Day 1 (3/9/15) 
From top to bottom: DHG Belem, Glosso, HC courtesy of Bartohog









Day 4 (3/13/15)
From left to right: DHG Belem, Glosso, HC- all courtesy of Bartohog, S. Repens and P. Helferi courtesy of Foster.









Day 9 (3/18/15)









Day 15 (3/24/15)









Day 23 (4/1/15)









Day 30 (4/8/15)









Day 36 (4/14/15)









Day 42 (4/20/15)









Day 50 (4/28/15)
Changed my setup and sold my first portions of S. Repens and Glosso









Day 56 (5/4/15)









Day 64 (5/12/15)









Day 70 (5/18/15)









Day 92 (6/9/15)


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Placeholder for future updates:


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Dang, nice!

Looks like you are off to a killer start


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

dru said:


> Dang, nice!
> 
> Looks like you are off to a killer start


Thank you, I appreciate it


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

kimchilee said:


> nice, another 12 gallon tank journal!:thumbsup:


I love the proportions of these tanks!


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Funny story about the 10lb tank...I went to the welding supplier I originally bought my 5lb to exchange up to the 10lb and the guy said he didn't want to do all the paper work required to add me into their system. He then told me he was going to write it up as a repair and only charge me $30.00 including the fill. He repaired my empty 5lb into a full 10lb :wink: He's good.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

*Hardscape Compositions*

Hey everyone, 

I was just messing around with some hardscape possibilities and I'm looking for some feedback if you have any. I will be adding some more photos as I get a chance to play more.









New Hardscape Possibility: 4/11/15


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

I think you'll need a much larger main rock. Both sides look like they have the same size rock. 

Love the stand though, it looks great!


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

mistuhmarc said:


> I think you'll need a much larger main rock. Both sides look like they have the same size rock.
> 
> Love the stand though, it looks great!


Thank you, My hopes are to give some variance once I have the substrate. The largest rocks will be raised up with egg crate and I'm hoping to have them an inch or so from the top of the tank.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

its better to adjust with aquasoil in your tank


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

limz_777 said:


> its better to adjust with aquasoil in your tank


Ha Ha thanks, I suppose it would be tricky outside the tank. I haven't bought the AS yet because then I know I would fill the tank and I don't have a permanent spot for it. Its just fun to play with the variable that I do have.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Updated emersed photos and added equipment


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

What is the light hanging fixture? Where you get those rods?


----------



## trujillp090868 (May 12, 2013)

Question any advice on how to raise the substrate on a more economical way. Using aqua soil to do it seems an expensive proposition. I have used in the past cheap gravel then added2-3 inches of aqua soil. Any other suggestions????


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> What is the light hanging fixture? Where you get those rods?


The hanging kit can be found on marine depot here: 
http://www.marinedepot.com/AquaticLife_Stand_Light_Fixture_Hanger_Hanging_Kits_for_Aquarium_Light_Fixtures-AquaticLife-AK01209-FILTACMOFTHK-vi.html

Bump:


trujillp090868 said:


> Question any advice on how to raise the substrate on a more economical way. Using aqua soil to do it seems an expensive proposition. I have used in the past cheap gravel then added2-3 inches of aqua soil. Any other suggestions????


There are many solutions. I personally use aqua soil. 

If cheap is the goal then why not just blasting sand with some type of fertilizer supplement.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Update on the progress of my immersed tub.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

trujillp090868 said:


> Question any advice on how to raise the substrate on a more economical way. Using aqua soil to do it seems an expensive proposition. I have used in the past cheap gravel then added2-3 inches of aqua soil. Any other suggestions????


If you'll have rocks over them, I've heard styrofoam pieces are a great way to create raised areas (you can sculpt that stuff too, which is handy). Other popular choice is lave rubble. It works double duty as a support and aerator for your substrate as well.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Mitashade said:


> If you'll have rocks over them, I've heard styrofoam pieces are a great way to create raised areas (you can sculpt that stuff too, which is handy). Other popular choice is lave rubble. It works double duty as a support and aerator for your substrate as well.


That is another solution, light diffuser can also help to stabilize and reduce substrate use.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Love the filter and co2 setup. I need to clean up my under the hood presentation on my 10 and 90 gallon.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Mikeygmzmg said:


> Love the filter and co2 setup. I need to clean up my under the hood presentation on my 10 and 90 gallon.


Thank you, Im a bit obsessive about my tank; even the parts you can't see.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Emersed setup update. Increased light; added 30" BML Dutch XB. Receiving an average of 70 par across substrate. Pictures above^


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

odd ,i cant see any picture , is your HScape in ?


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

limz_777 said:


> odd ,i cant see any picture , is your HScape in ?


Im not sure what you mean? could you explain more? The pictures are all in the above posts.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

cant see any picture posted , only first page


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Maybe there is some confusion. The hardscape is not done; The only pictures I have is the emersed journal and the few pics of my setup without the tank on top.

Is anyone else having issues seeing pictures posted?


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Weekly emersed growth update and some changes to the light hanging setup. enjoy.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

New hardscape update, please see above for photo.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Weekly emersed update! I couldn't even believe the difference between today and last week! S. Repens and Glosso exploded! I will have to sell some soon!


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

*Hardscape Composition*

Any thoughts? I think it is a major improvement from the one before.


----------



## MaxLaf (Mar 20, 2014)

I believe a smaller rock is needed in front/left of the central rock

Other wise good scape!!


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

MaxLaf said:


> I believe a smaller rock is needed in front/left of the central rock
> 
> Other wise good scape!!


Thank you! I agree that would help tie it into the left structure.


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

I'm really liking the way you think. This is the exact setup I would do with a 12 long, right down to the wood choice on the stand. Looking forward to seeing this project progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

MadRiverPat said:


> I'm really liking the way you think. This is the exact setup I would do with a 12 long, right down to the wood choice on the stand. Looking forward to seeing this project progress.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. That is a very nice compliment. You should get one


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

That hardscape will look nice Nate. Good work! Can't wait til this thing is up and running!


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Mikeygmzmg said:


> That hardscape will look nice Nate. Good work! Can't wait til this thing is up and running!


Thank you! You and me both


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Emersed journal update: big changes.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Updated emersed journal! Check the difference between day 50 and 56!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

love it! please let me know if you're selling your s. repens!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Wow your growth is ridiculous!


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

klibs said:


> Wow your growth is ridiculous!


Thank you, I am very surprised how quickly everything grows.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

New Update on the emersed setup on first page. I am running out of room; I need to sell some HC, Glosso, and S. Repens. PM me if you are interested very low prices for huge portions. 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## DGarone (Apr 26, 2013)

Did you make the stand yourself?


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

DGarone said:


> Did you make the stand yourself?


Yes sir, I did.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Emersed journal weekly update. Glosso and S. Repens needs to be thinned out. Let me know if anyone is interested. DHG and UG is finally taking off.


----------



## DGarone (Apr 26, 2013)

Would you be willing to show more detail as to how you constructed the stand and about how much it cost? I'm interested in making one for a 12 gallon long, and yours is very attractive.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

DGarone said:


> Would you be willing to show more detail as to how you constructed the stand and about how much it cost? I'm interested in making one for a 12 gallon long, and yours is very attractive.


Thank you very much!

The way that I constructed this stand is unique because I have a variety of tools and resources available that the average do-it-yourselfer does not. 
I am a cabinet engineer and I work in a shop that makes custom cabinets for various purposes. Unless you have cabinet engineering software and a CNC at your disposal this stand could be tricky to recreate. That is not to say that it is impossible with carpentry experience. 

The case of the cabinet is very simple. The top and bottom are doweled into the two finished ends with the center partition doweled into the both the bottom and top. The back is dadoed into the side to square everything up and provided stability. The entire stand is made from 3/4" hardrock maple veneer over MDF core. All the finished edges on the case are covered with matching 0.5mm edge banding and the doors have 3mm banding. The legs are made from gas piping from a hardware store.

The finished top is made from 3/4" hardrock maple with a 1/8" round-over applied to the finished edges. The finish on the stand is a 2 to 1 part mixture of polyurethane to mineral spirits applied with a lint free rag then sanded between coats. This stand took about 10 coats but, this is essential to make the stand as water proof as possible. 

Cost is also difficult to determine because all my materials were acquired from scraps from work and cost me nothing. I had to buy the legs and the materials to assemble and finish the stand; an estimated $50 investment. 

Sorry, I hope my ramblings above made some sense. I am happy to answer any additional questions you may have.


----------



## DGarone (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm sure that made sense to someone with the requisite experience; however, I do not possess it. Haha. Welp, plan B it is!


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

DGarone said:


> I'm sure that made sense to someone with the requisite experience; however, I do not possess it. Haha. Welp, plan B it is!


Ha ha! good luck!


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Updated pic for the emersed setup. I need to get rid of my glosso, it grows way too fast. I have 5 portions of 3x5" mats for sale for $5 each plus shipping if anyone is interested. 
Pictures on first page. 

My Neptune Apex has arrived.

Sorry for the long absence; I have been in the process of moving and that takes precedence. 
Enjoy!


----------



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

this tank makes me swoon


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

noseprint said:


> this tank makes me swoon




Thank you for the kind words! Hopefully this tank will see water soon. 
I am currently saving for the hardwood flooring in the room that will be this tanks final resting place. This is what is holding me up from planting this thing


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

natebuchholz said:


> Thank you for the kind words! Hopefully this tank will see water soon.
> I am currently saving for the hardwood flooring in the room that will be this tanks final resting place. This is what is holding me up from planting this thing


Well, first off, congrats on your move. 
Next, nice stand and hardscape looks promising. 
Last, good thing you're making sure your home is right first, lol. Good luck with the renovation(s)!!


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Daisy Mae said:


> Well, first off, congrats on your move.
> Next, nice stand and hardscape looks promising.
> Last, good thing you're making sure your home is right first, lol. Good luck with the renovation(s)!!




Thank you very much. 
Its hard to wait but, it will be worth it when everything is done correctly.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

New update! See first post!


----------

